# Comparision - Kel Tec P3AT vs. Taurus 738 TCP



## gmoney (Feb 12, 2011)

I used to own the kel tec P3AT and did not like the cheap feel of the gun, yeah it's a dire straits type weapon, last resort, close range thing. It never missed, but the fact that it felt so cheap I could not get out of my system.

I just purchased a Taurus 738 TCP 380 in stainless. What a great looking and feeling gun. The size is negligible, so is the weight, with that said, the Taurus has a much better feel, and is by far better made. Cost $279.00 knowing I have a reliable gun in case the worst case happens...priceless...Those of you that have a kel tec should really consider looking into the Taurus!:anim_lol:


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

I had a KTP3AT .32 that was a real mess. I replaced it with a [email protected] 442. Good luck with that Taurus.
Eli:mrgreen:


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Given the choice of the 2 guns you mentioned you cerianly disposed of the correct one.


I have been told if I have nothing good to say to say nothing.....so I can only adress the Taurus. Nice looking weapon.

RCG


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

gmoney said:


> I used to own the kel tec P3AT...It never missed...Those of you that have a kel tec should really consider looking into the Taurus!:anim_lol:


Tell me again, after the Taurus starts giving you problems.
Or, then again, maybe you aren't ever going to put more than 50 rounds through it, so you'll never know whether or not it'll malfunction...until it does.

I don't understand.
You wrote: I owned a Kel-Tec which worked perfectly, so I got rid of it. I replaced it with a pistol from a maker whose guns are known to malfunction.
There's something wrong there, but I can't quite put my finger on it...

You were kidding, right?
(I hope.)


----------



## gmoney (Feb 12, 2011)

*Never hada problem with Taurus guns...even after 20 years...*

I've fired 320 rounds through the little 380. (without any mishaps) Broke it down once for cleaning. That was easy too.

I have owned 6 taurus firearms over the last 20 years, never had an issue with any. 2 9mms, a 357, 2 .380's and a .22...What I do like about Taurus, if something does happen to the gun, you send it back, no questions asked.

Look I am a realist, I won't bash a gun manufacturer, just give opinions of what I personally have gone through.

Maybe other people have not had good luck with a manufacturer such as Taurus, I may be lucky...When looking to spend my money I look for what I know in my experience is proven, then feedback from others comes next.

Now I have owned 2 kel tec weapons the .380 and the 9mm, got rid of both, they are cheaply made guns, that's it. The 9mm handle cracked and chipped off at the bottom, this was after firing 50 rounds through it, not to mention didn't eject 3 rounds out of the 50 I shot through it. Yes, I used good ammo.

I have also owned a glock 23, good gun, but I didn't like the feel as much as I do the Taurus either. Also had a Beretta PX storm, also recently purchased, nice gun, very accurate for a sub compact, but heavy as heck compared to the Taurus 111 I have, and they are approx. the same size.

So, the for money and experience, I keep going back to what seems to have worked out the best for me...so, if you decide to make comments about the guns or the reliability of them, that's up to you. I fire my CCW's every week, taking them to the range to make sure if I had to use my primary, or back up weapon they will fire.

And, bottom line these 2 guns do!:mrgreen:



Steve M1911A1 said:


> Tell me again, after the Taurus starts giving you problems.
> Or, then again, maybe you aren't ever going to put more than 50 rounds through it, so you'll never know whether or not it'll malfunction...until it does.
> 
> I don't understand.
> ...


----------



## gmoney (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah man, and it shoots nice. I have shot 320 rounds through it and no mishaps yet...and for $279 bucks, I think I did pretty good.



recoilguy said:


> Given the choice of the 2 guns you mentioned you cerianly disposed of the correct one.
> 
> I have been told if I have nothing good to say to say nothing.....so I can only adress the Taurus. Nice looking weapon.
> 
> RCG


----------



## gmoney (Feb 12, 2011)

*taurus vs kel tec*

I have a friend that carries a 442 s/w. Nice little gun, and light too. I tried a mouse gun from kel tec because everyone I talked to said it's the most popular and a good gun...could not be farther from the truth, that kel tec was being honest never malfunctioned, but like the 9mm I owned from kel tec also cracked at the bottom of the handle by the magazine, and by looking at the gun you can tell it is not well made.

I have fired 320 rounds through the taurus without 1 problem.



EliWolfe said:


> I had a KTP3AT .32 that was a real mess. I replaced it with a [email protected] 442. Good luck with that Taurus.
> Eli:mrgreen:


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I had the predecessor of the 442 (I forget the model number); full shroud, airweight, but only .38s no plus pressure ammo. 

I'm thinking of getting the scandium/titanium version. At various sites it is listed at 12 ounces, 11.4 ounces, and 13 ounces. I have no clear understanding why it should have various weights. But light nonetheless. Shoots .357. (Very pricey though.)

This seems to me to be an overlooked weapon. More powerful than a 9mm; lighter than a .380.


----------



## samadams (Dec 26, 2008)

gmoney said:


> I used to own the kel tec P3AT and did not like the cheap feel of the gun, yeah it's a dire straits type weapon, last resort, close range thing. It never missed, but the fact that it felt so cheap I could not get out of my system.
> 
> I just purchased a Taurus 738 TCP 380 in stainless. What a great looking and feeling gun. The size is negligible, so is the weight, with that said, the Taurus has a much better feel, and is by far better made. Cost $279.00 knowing I have a reliable gun in case the worst case happens...priceless...Those of you that have a kel tec should really consider looking into the Taurus!:anim_lol:


 I am saving up for a 738. I also feel that they look better made than the Kel Tec. Not to take anything away from Kel tec because they are made for their purpose. Kel tec does not care much for looks, what matters is low cost and fully functioning. The 738 seems to be a real bargain for a stainless pistol with two magazines. Too many people underestimate the knockdown power of the newer 380 cartridges. Enjoy your cool gun!


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

samadams said:


> I am saving up for a 738. I also feel that they look better made than the Kel Tec. Not to take anything away from Kel tec because they are made for their purpose. Kel tec does not care much for looks, what matters is low cost and fully functioning. The 738 seems to be a real bargain for a stainless pistol with two magazines. Too many people underestimate the knockdown power of the newer 380 cartridges. Enjoy your cool gun!


I'll admit that the injection molding of the plastic parts on the Kel-tec lack the finished look of some of the other weapons, the functionality and quality control of the Kel-Tec is reputed to be excellent.

The Taurus, on the other hand, produces weapons that look elegant and have very nice molded parts. But their quality control is reputed to be very spotty.

While I would not want to stand down range from someone shooting a .380, the 9mm is a superior round and there are very nice compact 9mm weapons coming out now. Kimber has one, Ruger, Kel-Tec, et al.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Tell me again, after the Taurus starts giving you problems.
> Or, then again, maybe you aren't ever going to put more than 50 rounds through it, so you'll never know whether or not it'll malfunction...until it does.
> 
> I don't understand.
> ...


Well, I happen to agree with you. I still carry my P-3AT most of the time, but got rid of the Taurus. I bought the Taurus thinking the same thing as the original poster did, but was rudely surprised after about 150 rounds. Mind you, I was in the Marines, was raised shooting since the age of 8, and continually have been shooting both longguns and handguns over a number of years. I am not the kind of person that thinks he knows everything about shooting, because I don't, but I know quite a bit. Now, as far as the Taurus is concerned, I have a friend that has PT-738 and that is what prompted me to buy one. He has had some good luck with his, but I did not. I also have had some Taurus pistols that ran great, so I am not dumping on Taurus, just telling you my personal experience with the PT-738. Like I said, I did not have good luck with mine. I had tried the four types of ammo that I run thru my other .380's, and only one would function properly. Mine would not feed HP's for crap. I thought about sending it back to Taurus and asking them to polish the feed ramp to maybe help this issue, but the one I had looked pretty well polished already. I figured this would just be a waste of time. In the end, I traded the Taurus off and went with a second P-3AT. Both the new Kel Tec and the old one I have work fine with just about any bullet profile, except maybe the Winchester "White Box". If your Taurus is running good for you thats great, but mine was a jammo-matic for me. BTW, I even bought two different spare mags, from Taurus to see if this was the issue, but to no avail. I'll stick with my cheapo-looking Kel Tec.


----------



## billjac (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks can be deceiving. My KelTec P3AT is a well made gun. I load for the .380 and all my many loads feed, fire, and eject perfectly except once when I loaded some semi-wadcutters too long, .960 OAL instead of the .930 needed for the sharp front edge to ride up the feed ramp. The .930s work 100% of the time. My Ruger LCP was bought about a year and a half earlier. Can't complain about that fine copy of the KelTec. These guns are equivalent. Ruger says don't use +P ammo, KelTec doesn't say that. Ruger locks open after last round, KelTec doesn't. KelTec about $20 cheaper anywhere you look. In my hand the quality feels the same.


----------



## DepOne (Oct 15, 2011)

Packard said:


> I had the predecessor of the 442 (I forget the model number); full shroud, airweight, but only .38s no plus pressure ammo.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the scandium/titanium version. At various sites it is listed at 12 ounces, 11.4 ounces, and 13 ounces. I have no clear understanding why it should have various weights. But light nonetheless. Shoots .357. (Very pricey though.)
> 
> This seems to me to be an overlooked weapon. More powerful than a 9mm; lighter than a .380.


I wonder what you did? I'm a BIG TIME 1911 guy. Carried one since the mid 1960s, and still do most of the time. For some reason I was fascinated by the little Scandium S&W .357. I bought one and it belts like the proverbial mule so I had it magnaported and put on the long Crimson Trace Laser Grips - rubber to absorb a little recoil. It still kicks but it's not a gun you take to the range to fire 100 rounds. I carry it in a DeSantis pocket holster and absolutely don't even know it's there. The 1911 (ParaOrd PDA/LDA) is my primary, but I LOVE that little S&W. I wouldn't part with it for the world.

Now, so I'm not accused of hijacking the thread, I've just never had any luck with Taurus guns. Lots of malfunctions and revolver triggers that just don't measure up to what I think a trigger should feel like. If I wanted a mini .380 (quite unlikely) I would probably go with the Ruger LCP.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

DepOne said:


> I wonder what you did? I'm a BIG TIME 1911 guy. Carried one since the mid 1960s, and still do most of the time. For some reason I was fascinated by the little Scandium S&W .357. I bought one and it belts like the proverbial mule so I had it magnaported and put on the long Crimson Trace Laser Grips - rubber to absorb a little recoil. It still kicks but it's not a gun you take to the range to fire 100 rounds. I carry it in a DeSantis pocket holster and absolutely don't even know it's there. The 1911 (ParaOrd PDA/LDA) is my primary, but I LOVE that little S&W. I wouldn't part with it for the world.
> 
> Now, so I'm not accused of hijacking the thread, I've just never had any luck with Taurus guns. Lots of malfunctions and revolver triggers that just don't measure up to what I think a trigger should feel like. If I wanted a mini .380 (quite unlikely) I would probably go with the Ruger LCP.


I have currently two handguns. A Glock 27 which is residing on my right hip at about the 4:00 o'clock position, and a S & W 340 PD in a pocket holster in my right front pocket.

I am expecting a new ankle holster to arrive today for the Glock. I'm not happy with the way I am carrying now. I like one gun to be easily accessible while standing, and one that is easily accessible while seated. Moving either the Glock or the S & W to the ankle will improve the seated accessibility.

The S & W is new. I am working my way "up the ladder" in loadings. I started by shooting just target loads, now I am shooting a mix of target and .38 +P loads. In a couple of weeks I will add some .357 loads. I shoot about 25 rounds each range session. Yes, it has prodigious amounts of recoil. But training for it in a progressive way should deal with that. (This all borrowed from my long time weight training programs. Progessively increasing the resistance--in this situation the loadings--will result in improved performance.)

Even if I eventually decide I will stick with the +P .38s I will continue to shoot some .357s with each session. By comparison the .38 +P rounds will feel light.

Note: I am currently using a Glock sport holster (by Glock). It seems entirely satisfactory. It holds the weapon close to the body, it is very light and the weapon is very secure. I've ordered a second one and I will cut the cross bars on the belt loops so that the holster is set up for a cross draw.

I am using a Safariland pocket holster and it seems fine to me. And I agree, it is easy to forget you are carrying it. I weighed the Glock with ammo and it weighs 26 ounces on my kitchen scale. This is a whopping 13 ounces lighter than my empty Gold Cup used to weigh, and I carried that for years. The Glock also seems very light to me.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I wanted a pocket pistol so
I didn't trust the keltec P3AT but I did the P32
i think the 3AT stresses the limits of their materials and design
I have read several places that the P32 is one of keltec's best guns
so since they have produced them for a long time i bought one last month
200 rounds thru it so far breaking it in and have no concerns

think I made a mistake


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I had a P-32 that ran good too. I just got tired of either having to order or wait for the local places to stock .32 ACP. My older brother bought it off of me and carries it quite often. I have two P3AT's and have had no issues with them.


----------



## rumaco (Apr 6, 2011)

Taurus is a company that builds to look like those guns that really are the best. Brazil.......nope


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

rumaco said:


> Taurus is a company that builds to look like those guns that really are the best. Brazil.......nope


I "tend" to agree with you. I had a total of four Taurus' in my life. Three were pretty good (one was a Model 85 revolver) and one was a piece of crap (PT738). I don't know if that constitutes saying Taurus is crap because the other three were good shooters, but I think they need to be a little more consistant with their quality control department. I had that PT738 back to Taurus to get worked on, and it was still malfunctioning after I got it back. I had traded it off on a second P3AT and never looked back. Some guys swear by Taurus, and all I have to say is that if it works for them then go for it.:mrgreen:


----------



## Papa (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll stay with my Kel Tec P3AT !!!!


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

First off, I have a Bodyguard S&W 380 probably the best 380 you can get for the money (The sig p238 is too expensive but also good)

I will say that I am eyeing the heck out of the Kel-tec P3At / P32 right now, because it weighs alot less, and my PF-9 has been reliable. The only reason I went with a BG 380 is because it has physical sights but if i had to do it all over again, probably woulda just bought 2x P3ats (seriously I think Kel-tecs are amazing)

Taurus I have no experience with but I don't want one so much...


----------

